# Taking the plunge, first fatty!



## natej (Jun 3, 2017)

The lady of the house was browsing the forums.. comes into the kitchen and says "why have we never made a fatty! Do you know what it is? Look its on your smoking forum.. look, LOOK!" 

off to the shop to get some sausage mince.. came back with chorizo mince and some pork mince & bacon, so it begins.. the first fatty of many im sure

Stuffed with salami, red peppers, chilli, onion & cheese













20170603_173610.jpg



__ natej
__ Jun 3, 2017


















20170603_174212.jpg



__ natej
__ Jun 3, 2017


















20170603_180654.jpg



__ natej
__ Jun 3, 2017





 

On the pit right now with a pork shoulder

Sliced pics to come


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 3, 2017)

I am in for the ride.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 3, 2017)

DAMN IT...  I'm too late ...  I tried to get here to stop you ...  Meet your new addiction ... looking/Sounding good ...


----------



## b-one (Jun 3, 2017)

Looking forward to the finish!


----------



## natej (Jun 3, 2017)

20170604_131834.jpg



__ natej
__ Jun 3, 2017


















20170604_132401.jpg



__ natej
__ Jun 3, 2017






Hi my names nate, and im a fattieholic

How have i never made one of these before! My goodness


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 4, 2017)

NJ, Good job on your fatty!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 4, 2017)

It's hard to believe that is your first fattie!

You did an excellent job!

I have to give you a point & congrats for making the carousel!

Al


----------



## sauced (Jun 4, 2017)

Great looking fatty.....welcome to the crazy world of fatties!!


----------



## greatfx1959 (Jun 4, 2017)

drooling...........................man that looks good!........................t


----------



## natej (Jun 4, 2017)

Thankyou everyone! Id actually never even knew the fatty existed untill joining this forum.. i read countless threads on them and instructions, i thought instead of a weave id keep it simple on the first one and just roll it up in bacon, crisped up on the grill 

The biggest challenge i found was simply handling it once rolled, next time ill also use a ziplock bag to shape the sausage as i didnt have any on hand i simply rolled the mince out like a pizza dough and cut it into a square

The boss told her parents and sent them pics.. ive now been asked to make 2 more for her family this week

And so it begins...


----------



## b-one (Jun 4, 2017)

Tasty looking fattie!


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 4, 2017)

Points for a tasty looking fattie and a Mrs who peruses the forum!

All I get from mine is "Are you on that site again?" or "When will dinner be ready?"
:beercheer:


----------



## hardcookin (Jun 4, 2017)

Nice looking fatty! Just don't tell your cardiologist your smoking fatties :biggrin:


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 4, 2017)

Refer to this one >   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/263594/taking-the-plunge-first-fatty#post_1713981


----------



## maplenut (Jun 4, 2017)

Nice looking fatty. 

Good job.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 4, 2017)

Fine job.  Now that your wife has discovered fatties, she'll soon realize that the possible combination of ingredients is endless.  You'll be busy.

Gary


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 4, 2017)

Can't tell in the pic where it's wrapped in saran wrap...  but do you hold the ends of the wrap and roll the log on the counter ?? ... this in turn tightens it from the ends... 

Can I make a few suggestions to try...  roll the sausage (mince) a little thinner (unless you like it thick) ... partially freeze  ....  work quickly when filling/rolling/seasoning...  twist ends TIGHT leaving extra wrap to fold under the roll and hold it from untwisting ... put in freezer and wait about 30 minutes...  prep bacon for rolling... roll in bacon, season,  and repeat wrapping....   put in FRIDGE while getting smoker ready ...


----------



## natej (Jun 4, 2017)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Can't tell in the pic where it's wrapped in saran wrap...  but do you hold the ends of the wrap and roll the log on the counter ?? ... this in turn tightens it from the ends...
> 
> Can I make a few suggestions to try...  roll the sausage (mince) a little thinner (unless you like it thick) ... partially freeze  ....  work quickly when filling/rolling/seasoning...  twist ends TIGHT leaving extra wrap to fold under the roll and hold it from untwisting ... put in freezer and wait about 30 minutes...  prep bacon for rolling... roll in bacon, season,  and repeat wrapping....   put in FRIDGE while getting smoker ready ...



Suggestions are always welcome! I will try those tips for sure on the next one Thumbs Up 

I did think the sausage was a bit thick, i wasnt exactly sure how thin to roll it out, i sort of pinched it closed at the ends but def will use the wrap to close it next time, freezer is an excellent idea! I had to baby it around to stop it from breaking

Thanks for the advice its always appriciated!


----------



## noble captain (Jun 7, 2017)

It's nice  to see that my husband and I aren't  the only team. Lol 
Looks awesome 
Congratulations


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 12, 2017)

Nice first fattie!

Points!


----------



## natej (Jun 3, 2017)

The lady of the house was browsing the forums.. comes into the kitchen and says "why have we never made a fatty! Do you know what it is? Look its on your smoking forum.. look, LOOK!" 

off to the shop to get some sausage mince.. came back with chorizo mince and some pork mince & bacon, so it begins.. the first fatty of many im sure

Stuffed with salami, red peppers, chilli, onion & cheese













20170603_173610.jpg



__ natej
__ Jun 3, 2017


















20170603_174212.jpg



__ natej
__ Jun 3, 2017


















20170603_180654.jpg



__ natej
__ Jun 3, 2017





 

On the pit right now with a pork shoulder

Sliced pics to come


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 3, 2017)

I am in for the ride.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 3, 2017)

DAMN IT...  I'm too late ...  I tried to get here to stop you ...  Meet your new addiction ... looking/Sounding good ...


----------



## b-one (Jun 3, 2017)

Looking forward to the finish!


----------



## natej (Jun 3, 2017)

20170604_131834.jpg



__ natej
__ Jun 3, 2017


















20170604_132401.jpg



__ natej
__ Jun 3, 2017






Hi my names nate, and im a fattieholic

How have i never made one of these before! My goodness


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 4, 2017)

NJ, Good job on your fatty!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 4, 2017)

It's hard to believe that is your first fattie!

You did an excellent job!

I have to give you a point & congrats for making the carousel!

Al


----------



## sauced (Jun 4, 2017)

Great looking fatty.....welcome to the crazy world of fatties!!


----------



## greatfx1959 (Jun 4, 2017)

drooling...........................man that looks good!........................t


----------



## natej (Jun 4, 2017)

Thankyou everyone! Id actually never even knew the fatty existed untill joining this forum.. i read countless threads on them and instructions, i thought instead of a weave id keep it simple on the first one and just roll it up in bacon, crisped up on the grill 

The biggest challenge i found was simply handling it once rolled, next time ill also use a ziplock bag to shape the sausage as i didnt have any on hand i simply rolled the mince out like a pizza dough and cut it into a square

The boss told her parents and sent them pics.. ive now been asked to make 2 more for her family this week

And so it begins...


----------



## b-one (Jun 4, 2017)

Tasty looking fattie!


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 4, 2017)

Points for a tasty looking fattie and a Mrs who peruses the forum!

All I get from mine is "Are you on that site again?" or "When will dinner be ready?"
:beercheer:


----------



## hardcookin (Jun 4, 2017)

Nice looking fatty! Just don't tell your cardiologist your smoking fatties :biggrin:


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 4, 2017)

Refer to this one >   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/263594/taking-the-plunge-first-fatty#post_1713981


----------



## maplenut (Jun 4, 2017)

Nice looking fatty. 

Good job.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 4, 2017)

Fine job.  Now that your wife has discovered fatties, she'll soon realize that the possible combination of ingredients is endless.  You'll be busy.

Gary


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 4, 2017)

Can't tell in the pic where it's wrapped in saran wrap...  but do you hold the ends of the wrap and roll the log on the counter ?? ... this in turn tightens it from the ends... 

Can I make a few suggestions to try...  roll the sausage (mince) a little thinner (unless you like it thick) ... partially freeze  ....  work quickly when filling/rolling/seasoning...  twist ends TIGHT leaving extra wrap to fold under the roll and hold it from untwisting ... put in freezer and wait about 30 minutes...  prep bacon for rolling... roll in bacon, season,  and repeat wrapping....   put in FRIDGE while getting smoker ready ...


----------



## natej (Jun 4, 2017)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Can't tell in the pic where it's wrapped in saran wrap...  but do you hold the ends of the wrap and roll the log on the counter ?? ... this in turn tightens it from the ends...
> 
> Can I make a few suggestions to try...  roll the sausage (mince) a little thinner (unless you like it thick) ... partially freeze  ....  work quickly when filling/rolling/seasoning...  twist ends TIGHT leaving extra wrap to fold under the roll and hold it from untwisting ... put in freezer and wait about 30 minutes...  prep bacon for rolling... roll in bacon, season,  and repeat wrapping....   put in FRIDGE while getting smoker ready ...



Suggestions are always welcome! I will try those tips for sure on the next one Thumbs Up 

I did think the sausage was a bit thick, i wasnt exactly sure how thin to roll it out, i sort of pinched it closed at the ends but def will use the wrap to close it next time, freezer is an excellent idea! I had to baby it around to stop it from breaking

Thanks for the advice its always appriciated!


----------



## noble captain (Jun 7, 2017)

It's nice  to see that my husband and I aren't  the only team. Lol 
Looks awesome 
Congratulations


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 12, 2017)

Nice first fattie!

Points!


----------

